# HOB mod to sit high?



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Has anyone modded their HOB filter to sit higher on the rim of their tank? It creates a nice waterfall. I know I have read that some people prefer silent systems but we like the trickle sound and it also seems to create some good flow in the tank. I noticed this after some evaporation and want to know if there would be any adverse effects of adding spacers to the HOB part to lift it up? 
Thoughts? Anyone do this? Am I crazy?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

the only negative things I can think of are; noise, micro bubbles and also salt creep caused by the splashing the water does.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't see what's wrong with it. But most people would have opted for a taller tank and lower water line. Water splashes that causes wetness out side of the tank would have beem my issue with raising the HOB.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Instead of raising your HOB filter, you could drop the water level in your tank by an inch or so. I am doing this right now as I have my HOB pouring water into a perforated flour canister full of chaeto until I have a fuge. I do see a bit of salt creep on the underneath side of my glass top but nothing has been seen on the side of the tank.


----------

